# Ring stretcher?



## Lukikus2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Gobbler Down's post got me thinking. I've got a gold coin ring I need enlarged. Is a ring stretcher the way to go? Or should I take it to someone and have it done. Thanks


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 11, 2017)

Depends on how much you need to enlarge it. The stretcher is just a tapered wedge (round), but will do the trick on a half size increase or so. You will need to use a non-mar hammer or shaped block of wood to tap the ring without damage or distortion. If you are not comfortable doing it see a competent jeweler.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Feb 11, 2017)

If you want to save a little money take a dozen assorted doughnuts to the jeweler and say... "I hear ya'll like doughnuts cause they're shaped like rings!....here...size my ring!" Folks do it to me all the time!

While my occupation is fighting off pretty women and my ring making is an expensive hobby- I will side with Carl on this one.  It will also depend on thickness, if there are any stones or designs embedded...the list goes on.  And for the price of a low grade ring stretcher you'll likely only use once....you can have a jeweler do it for you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. It probably would be best if I had a jeweler do it so it doesn't get messed up. Has alot of sentimental value.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 14, 2017)

Sounds like the right move.


----------

